# Echo Henefer



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

Has anyone been up to Echo yet looking for cow elk ? My 12 year old daughter drew a tag, and can't wait to head up there. Hoping for some snow. Keep me posted if you have a tag, and I'll do the same. Thanks


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

When are the tag dates? Its been getting snow up there.


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

The hunt started Nov 8th and runs through Jan 25th. I haven't been up there yet. Hoping for snow to push them down.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I would be up there every free chance you have. Its a beautiful weekend to be elk hunting.

They are in there already.


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

Sweet. That's all I needed to know . That they have moved in. We usually go through Fire Canyon.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Has anyone been back up. I was up a couple of weeks ago only saw deer.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

No elk in there yet. Some friends of mine was all over it this weekend on horseback & didn't see a single elk.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks, I will report when I make it back


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I am from up there and my family leased the private ground that is above that public land for years you wont see any elk in there at all until there are a few feet of snow up top and with how this year has been you may be hard pressed to see one in there.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Seems like the weather is not going to be putting them in Fire Canyon anytime soon. It has been several yeas since I hiked way back in there, but I have seen a lot of elk with no snow on the ground all the way back towards the back of the Henefer WMA. It's a hike that I always regret the terrain up there just tempts me to check what is beyond the next false horizon. Even on years where there is no snow I have still seen groups of elk bedded down in the open in the grass. It blows my mind that they just lay down with no cover. I have also been there where we missed the elk by only a day or 2, tracks and droppings everywhere and the ground was tore up. There were gutpiles and hides strewn about from other successful hunters and we never even saw a live elk. 

Then there were also days where I would hike all day long only to see 1 elk rump break for some trees in the middle of the day. 

Another day we hiked up in the dark and hiked all day without seeing a thing. Then as it started to get dark we had to peel off the mountain to get back to the truck. Elk started appearing in the open and in trees all over in elevations below us, but were too far to make a stalk on them. The terrain up there definitely does not favor the hunter up there. 

I have personally not drawn that tag but I sure do love going up there and trying to get other people on elk up there. When the snow doesn't fall the common theme for up there is hike your butt off, see the elk when you are at your last straw of energy, and walk home satisfied that you at least saw elk. I can imagine wandering into the elk and bumping into them incidentally within shooting range and committing to packing one out trying not to roll too far down the mountain at a time. If I had the same amount of free time as I did before I had kids then I would strap on my pack frame and come along. Seems like the next time I have a surplus of free time my body will not willingly cooperate for such a hunt. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, went for a pony ride up there Saturday. Didn't see any elk yet, but saw a couple stud bucks. We'll probably head back up during Christmas break. Hopefully we'll have some snow by then. Good luck


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice pics. I am jealous of you horse guys. I love a good ride.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Keep praying for snow, having October weather in December is never good for anyone.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello Jake!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

It looks like the henefer tags going to be tuff this year because of weather. Me my wife and a buddy all have tags. Ive been up twice and only seen deer and lots of them. We are going to go all out and ride to fence on the 20th from fire canyon. Ill let y'all know how we do. Im hoping to get 1 tag filled before January.


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

Is that you Derek ? Bama


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Im Jake. Just joined this forum today. Ive been hunting this henefer unit with my bro for years when we've been lucky enough to draw. This year we got our groups screwed up and drew different tags. So its me and the wife and my buddy scott this year. If you see me up there we will be the ones on the 3 arabians mine is a big chestnut with double white socks on his back legs. Lets get some cows down!!


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

I thought I would see if I could help out. 

For the record - I am not hunting this unit. 

Right now I am seeing elk at 7,000 feet. Unfortunately they are all bulls. 6 a week and a half ago and 1 last Saturday. And despite what others may have said in these forums these elk were all seen in areas that had little to NO snow with little to NO cover. In fact 3 of the bulls would have made for easy archery shots. 

On Saturday I counted 31 gun shots over the course of the morning from 5 a.m. to 11 a.m. but these were all at 7,500 - 8,000 feet in an adjoining unit that I am not allowed to hunt. Suffice it to say that this other unit is fully covered in snow. 

Don't know if any of this applies to your unit but that is what is going on where I am located.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ya that is good info and generally the pattern I've seen whenever hunting these late season cow elk hunts. The bulls usually arrive at their migration ground first followed by the cows 2-3 weeks later. When I had this henefer tag in 2012 we watched bachelor groups of bulls in December before I shot a lone cow after watching a group of 5 bulls on dec 31st. By the time we went back to get my brothers cow a couple weeks later there was hundreds of them down low. 2012 was not a huge snow year either. Looks like snow is coming on saturday. It should be go time on the elk pretty soon.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yup!!


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

sdchargers said:


> Is that you Derek ? Bama


Yup


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

jshuag said:


> I thought I would see if I could help out.
> 
> For the record - I am not hunting this unit.
> 
> ...


No, this don't help at all unless you was specifically talking about the Echo/Henfer unit!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

No, not helpful at all but a good effort.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Did anybody get up there this weekend? My wife just informed me that a xmas party has shattered my plans to go next weekend. Unfortunately I wont be headed up again until the 27th


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

Are you guys seeing any decent deer?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Nah I havent seen nothing to write home to mom about. Lots of little 3s and two points.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I've seen some dandy's!!


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

We saw a couple nice bucks. 1 real nice one, and a 24-26" four point that has a limp. Didn't slow him down much, but it was obvious he was hurt.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

It appears the hunting gods are on my side for now. I work for UPS and last week it was mandatory work on saturday the 20th that has been cancelled. Xmas party is now on sunday. Im headed for henefer on saturday after all!!!!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Helluva nice ride today minus the snow storm. Saw 2 groups of bachelor bulls one really nice buck but no cows yet that I could see


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Had a great ride Saturday the 27th seen lots of bulls but no cow's lots of snow up on top met up with some forum members Trigger/top pin great guys had a good visit they were having the same luck not sure what is up this year anyone having any luck?


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

Went for a ride all the way to the top on Friday Dec 26th . Saw 15 bulls , lots of deer and no cows... We'll keep trying. Gunna be a tough one this year. Good luck


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

We were going to give it a try tomorrow but wind chill -27 in henefer will be way worse up on the mountain. Going to try for thursday instead. Anybody been up lost creek road? Im wondering if the cows dropped off by the river on all that private. Ive heard they have done that before. Strange that we are seeing all these bulls but no cows yet.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah I have hunted up there about 25 years for cow elk and this is the first year I haven't seen any cows with as much snow is up on top I thought for sure it would be easy but like I said all we saw were bulls around 30 of them. we might give it another try on Thursday too.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Cool maybe ill see ya up there size matters. It will be just me and the wife. By the way...my bro keeps texting me trying to get me to go tomorrow in the weather not suited for a polar bear and he doesnt even have a tag. Will someone help me out and post on here that he is out of his mind. Haha


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

Has anybody tried the cemetery entrance ? We've mostly been up Fire Canyon


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

SD I was thinking the same thing. Ive actually never tried that side. Fire canyon has always been good for us. I will most likely try that on saturday if we only see bulls again on thursday. I'll let ya know.


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow. It is -10F out there right now at the bottom at 7 in the morning. Using the "elevation assumption" of 3 degrees per 1000 feet would put the top of that unit at -16F. And that is without any windchill. 

The Coalville temp meter online right now says -25F with the windchill at the bottom. 

This means the summit has the potential of being -31F!!!!! (-25F -6F) 
I spent 2 winters in temps like this and I can personally attest that anything beyond -30F feels pretty much the same-----> COLD.

If you get an elk this week - YOU DESERVE IT!!!!!!!

Look at the bright side. The meat will be frozen by the time you get it home to put in the freezer.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't see any bright side to elk meat being frozen in the rigor mortise stage. I would probably recommend doing opposite of summer scenarios and insulating it instead of putting ice on it to cool it in the winter. I shot a moose that froze right after being field dressed and quartered. If this occurs you are pretty much stuck with a lot of stew meat. Good thing the elk are packing insulation on them. 

I have a feeling January is going to be when a lot of those bald elk are going to be hitting the dirt.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh ya and its gonna start tomorrow when my wife drops one


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Debating on going tomorrow did anyone run into any today?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Nambaster- are you saying that if your quartered meat freezes that it reduces the quality of your steaks and roast once it thaws during processing? I've never had that issue. While multiple freeze / thaw cycles aren't good, i've never had an issue with just one. Just my own personal observations. I've had a couple cow elk over the last 3 years that were boned out and portions packed out several days later that were frozen solid. Once they thawed, I processed them and everything turned out fine.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Well nice ride again. Business seems to picking up. We didnt personally see any but some guys in front of us got one we saw them cutting it up and throwing it in the pack saddle. On the way back a group of guys on foot said they shot at a group of three cows but missed. We did see two of the dandiest bucks I've ever seen up there.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> Nambaster- are you saying that if your quartered meat freezes that it reduces the quality of your steaks and roast once it thaws during processing? I've never had that issue. While multiple freeze / thaw cycles aren't good, i've never had an issue with just one. Just my own personal observations. I've had a couple cow elk over the last 3 years that were boned out and portions packed out several days later that were frozen solid. Once they thawed, I processed them and everything turned out fine.


Here is a link on the subject discussed on the forum: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/37906-aging-big-game-meat-rigor-mortis.html

After experimenting with beef cows year after year I have found that aging the meat without freezing it makes a huge difference in quality.


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, finally found the cows on Friday . Saw a few different groups herded up, then saw a bull with 3 cows and that's all she wrote. 2 cows down, my daughter had a couple chances too, but still has some learning to do. But she's having fun. Good luck


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Very nice!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Question for anyone with ties to the dwr or who might know the rules better than me. Last saturday I spotted two four wheelers parked at the top of Leonard's on the south side. Definately within the WMA boundaries according to onyx. I was about to call it in when another fellow horseman talked me out of it and informed they had most likely accessed through the private ranch down below. Does that make it ok? I dont like the idea of four wheelers cruising around up there when its supposed to be horses or hunters on foot only up there. This seasons been tough enough without competing with four wheelers.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I do want to add that I dont think they were doing much harm its not like they were rallying all over the WMA or anything probably just parked up there and hiked off the other side to hunt the private. Just got concerned when I saw wheelers up there


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Well Jake...? Did they all jump the fence?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Well we found em back in the deep snow. We saw two different herds and then me and buddy rode right into the second herd bedded in some trees. Two cows down!! Lots work. Thank god for good horses. We got back well after dark.


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, went for a ride on Saturday. Probably saw more horseman then elk. Did see a small herd way up on top, but you're right bamacpl they all jumped the fence before we could get close enough. Congrats to 3arabians . We'll try again , still have 2 tags to fill.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks. It was cool to watch my buddy scott drop his first elk and big game animal. We talked a couple years ago and he showed alot of interest so I showed him a few basics and taught him to know his way around a horse and he has picked right upv on it. Saturday was his first chance so I held the horses and let him take the first shot and made it count with one shot through the heart. I was so impressed it took me a bit to gather myself enough to knock mine down. The next lesson was him watching me gut and bone out two elk. I was missing my bro quit a bit as I spent plenty of time in the following position. My back is still nice and stiff. We will be back up shortly my wife still has a tag to fill. Good luck sdchargers on your remaining tags. Im rooting for your daughter to bag one


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Here is that painful position two hours of that is plenty


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Well this years henefer cow elk hunt has been concluded for us. 2/3 tags filled. Thanks to Trigger and his son on Wednesday for the tip on the herd they found when they bagged one. We never could catch up to them. Today we went for a ride on the croydon side and saw several herds of cows but they were on the wrong side of the fence. Had a great ride though and wore out the horses today thats for sure. My wife had a blast. She will get em next year.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

It was good to meet you. I was hoping you would be able to get her on one. It was a great day for a ride and we were lucky enough to get my son an elk. Beat working any day.


----------

